#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-17
<Aprendiz> boa tarde a todos
<Aprendiz> VilasBoas??!!
<Aprendiz> kkk
<Aprendi> pf
<pedrolrneves> boas pessoal qual a distro que devo meter num eeepc
<pedrolrneves> ou mais dito qual a melhor
<pedrolrneves> niguem fala niguem dis nada
<pedrolrneves> ta tudo a dormir
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-18
<BUGabundo> evening
<lcb> boa noite e bibó braga
<BUGabundo> biba o porto pah
<lcb> nah... o braga porlecidosfaque sairam de lá des
<lcb> bolas....
<lcb> nah... o braga porque sairam de lá deslecidos
<lcb> nao entendo pq é q volta ñ volta salta-me o cursor qdo escrevo
<lcb> deslecidos= desfalecidos
<lcb> lol
<lcb> gaitaPaIsto
<lcb> BUGabundo: por acaso sabes qual o icon por defeito das pastas, em geral?
<BUGabundo> n
<lcb> estava a meter umas pastas personalizadas no hamb/trab. e borrei a escrita
<lcb> aparentemente dediquei um icon a determinada pasta q o fez aplicar a todas, por defeito
<lcb> é o q dá ser mexilhão
<lcb> agora, às tantas, tenho q mudar de tema.
<lcb> é a unica forma q vejo de corrigir a coisa
<lcb> ou fazer batota... meter o icone geral das pastas no lugar deste. será  hiprótese hipatética
<lcb> vou ligar ao papa, ele sabe tudo e se ñ souber pergunta ao sr pedro. brb
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-19
 * Tekku Bons Dias Pessoal
<Bjecas> boas
<lcb> bibó xóclates
<lcb> olá BUGabundo. não deixei aqui umas chaves ontem? :o
<BUGabundo> axo q n
<lcb> q gaita.... prontos!! ñ faço o totoloto esta semana :/
<lcb> pensei q tivesse sido aqui neste canal q estive a "developar" umas
<lcb> obrigado, d qualquer modo
<lcb> eh pás.. #ubuntu-pt-offtopic está cas moscas
<lcb> temos q começar a angariar psl por esses servers de irc fora, pavir páqui animar a coisa.
<lcb> caramba, hj estou a escrever cu'acordo órtogràfico todo
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-20
<Pitytinga> boa  noite !
 * Tekku Good Morning!
 * Tekku Lunch Time!
 * Tekku Back
<PhoenixSTF> bom dia
 * Tekku cya later
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-21
<BUGabundo> pq e' q as Portistas n sao assim ? http://acidcow.com/pics/20110518/acid_picdump_28.jpg
<lcb> oh... BUGabundo. valha-me a nª srª das estátuas.  Imagina, na rotunda/boavista, o monumento sem os animais no topo a guardá-lo. se fosse um .|. do género do da foto.. seria como abelhas :P
<BUGabundo> evening folks
<BUGabundo> why 42! http://groups.google.com/group/alt.fan.douglas-adams/msg/d1064f7b27808692
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-22
<BUGabundo> https://groups.google.com/group/portolinux/t/42f1fa6ba2d0a445
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<runmike> boas. tenho um multifunções da Brother DCP-J725DW mas não o consigo por a trabalhar?  Alguem com o mesmo problema ?
<joao> boas pessoal!
<joao> tenho uma pergunta: eu quero formatar uma partição do meu antigo pc, que contém ubuntu e está em ext4. a outra contém o windows 7 e está em ntfs. Como faço para formatar  a do ubuntu, e como é que faço com que aquilo faça boot directamente para o windows?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pitovsky> teste
<[orca]> oiee
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pitovsky> boas
<astroo-> ola
<pitovsky> alguem por aqui
<pitovsky> pensei que isto estivesse morto
<astroo-> eu estou sempre
<astroo-> os restantes talvez alguns
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<astroo-> esta a 99% morto
<astroo-> ola
<pitovsky> eu tb só parei aqui porque estava a experimentar o irc do pidgin... nunca usei isto
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-18
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> ;)
<astroo->  e estes tem o direito de terem nada de jeito:
<astroo-> As Facebook grows, millions say, 'no, thanks'
<astroo-> http://news.yahoo.com/facebook-grows-millions-no-thanks-073535378--finance.html;_ylt=AwrICuevEbVPMH0AiA6s0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTNsMnM4N2x0BG1pdANUb3BTdG9yeSBGUARwa2cDZWMyYmNiODEtZmQzZC0zN2FmLThmOGUtNWIzNDA1MGNmOTkxBHBvcwMyBHNlYwN0b3Bfc3RvcnkEdmVyA2Y0ZjcwMzcwLWEwMTItMTFlMS1iNzMxLTI2NDIyNDM1OTNlZQ--;_ylg=X3oDMTFlamZvM2ZlBGludGwDdXMEbGFuZwNlbi11cwRwc3RhaWQDBHBzdGNhdAMEcHQDc2VjdGlvbnM-;_ylv=3
<dcosta> astroo cada vez menos vou a bola dessas cenas ... meu facebooks ... youtubes....e até google .... infelizmente quanto ao ultimo
<dcosta> é realmente o melhor motor de busca
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> por enquanto
<astroo-> e agora vao por 1 melhoria
<dcosta> roubar mais informção pessoal ?
<Kaduptm> alguem me pode ajudar numa coisa??? como é que consigo por o skype em startup???
<Kaduptm> o software tem a opção de iniciar minimizado mas nao de inicio...
<astroo-> ola da 1 tempo numa possivel resposta
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<binario> bom dia
<binario> bom dia pessoal
<binario> meu som nao pega
<binario> alguem sabe o q posso fazer ?
<binario> usei o comando lspci | grep audio
<binario> mas nada
<binario> nao consta o driver de som
<binario> tentei comando alsamixer
<binario> mas nada
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> tá alguem pir ai ?
<dcosta> xhaker:  tás por ai ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> foo bar
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> verb 3 mute 10 push "route 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0" route 10.8.0.50 255.255.255.0 route 10.8.0.51 255.255.255.0 route 10.8.0.52 255.255.255.0
<dcosta> ops
<dcosta> rong
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-15
<astroo--> ola pessoal
<astroo--> Firefox now logs your browser’s start up time, run time, number of crashes, and sends the data to Mozilla
<astroo--> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/14/firefox-now-logs-your-browsers-start-up-time-run-time-number-of-crashes-and-sends-the-data-to-mozilla/
<astroo--> Skype with care – Microsoft is reading everything you write
<astroo--> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Skype-with-care-Microsoft-is-reading-everything-you-write-1862870.html
<astroo--> Português é o 5.º idioma mais utilizado na Internet   http://expresso.sapo.pt/portugues-e-o-5-idioma-mais-utilizado-na-internet=f807344
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-16
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-17
<astroo-> WebRTC fully operational in Firefox beta    http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57584920-92/webrtc-fully-operational-in-firefox-beta/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-18
<astroo->  Mozilla delays blocking advertisers' cookies in Firefox    http://www.theverge.com/apps/2013/5/17/4341466/mozilla-delays-blocking-advertiser-cookies-in-firefox
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-19
<optimusprimem> astroo-, Olá
<optimusprimem> h0rjulf, Olá
<optimusprimem> hggdh, Olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-15
<astroo-> Can This Web Be Saved? Mozilla Accepts DRM, and We All Lose  https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/05/mozilla-and-drm
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Snappy Ubuntu Linux Now Used in Networking, Refrigerators  http://www.eweek.com/networking/snappy-ubuntu-linux-now-used-in-networking-refrigerators.html
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ukinami> boa tarde sou novo aqui e no uso de linux será que alguem me poderia ajudar em duas coisas ? uma coisa eu já andei a presquisar no google por repositorios mas al fazer o apt-get update aparece sempre erros e quase não tem nada e quando tento ir ao email e quero imprimir so o conteudo do email não consigo emprime a pagina toda email e tudo
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<ukinami> obrigado
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas...
<astroo-> o canal e super calado e tenta o #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> sou portuga
<ukinami> eu tambem
<ukinami> mas oq eu que ser portuga tem haver com pedir ajuda e poder ajudar a outro portuga ou brasuca ? desculpa la a pergunta
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força ao linux
<astroo-> portugas sao raros no irc
<ukinami> há ok
<ukinami> :d
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-18
<astroo-> Symantec antivirus security flaw exposes Linux, Mac and Windows  http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/17/symantec-antivirus-cross-platform-security-flaw/
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-20
<fantasma_> oi
<fantasma_> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fantasma_> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<fantasma_> nao
<astroo-> ja falamos antes?
<fantasma_> acho que sim
<astroo-> acho que sim tambem
<fantasma_> vc que  tem  um site que fala de  linux  , mas vc usa windows
<astroo-> o  #ubuntu-br por vezes e que falam
<fantasma_> sei
<astroo-> e o projeto que inclui linux tambem
<fantasma_> cara  , qemquer saber  de windows
<fantasma_> esse sistema nem presta , e  uma merda , e ainda so sabe quebra e buga
<fantasma_> meu o futuro e linux
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> se nao houver novidades em breve o meu projeto fica numa prateleira
<fantasma_> hum sei
<fantasma_> ma por que vc nao usa linux
<astroo-> nao e facil de usar
<fantasma_> e sim
<fantasma_> vc tem face certo
<astroo-> https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/   fiz esse novo para quem quer ajudar
<astroo-> nao tenho
<fantasma_> vai la   na opcao de procura no face   e  procure por ... linux.org.br  dai vc  mim encontra
<fantasma_> la eu ensino melher em  linux
<astroo-> eu nao uso o face
<astroo-> mas obrigado na mesma
<fantasma_> ok
<astroo-> es brasileiro certo?
<fantasma_> sim  , mas falo ingles
<astroo-> estas interessado em em conversar com mais brasileiros no irc?
<fantasma_> poderia ser
<astroo-> irc.snoonet.org  #brasil
<astroo-> no freenode esta "enterrado"
<fantasma_> ta mas dai eu tenho que add   este link no join
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gsilvapt> boas o/
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-21
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-05-18
<v_iefp> bom dia
<v_iefp> alguém activo no momento?
<v_iefp> pelo vistos não lol
<v_iefp> acordem tugas
<v_iefp> lol
<v_iefp> bom dia para voces, o meu trabalho terminou por hoje
#ubuntu-pt 2020-05-14
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgI_KNTgUtg
